# Copper head pins...YEEHAW!!!



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I asked here a couple of weeks ago about making copper head pins. I believe it was Wisconsin Ann that responded and said I could make them the same way I do sterling. So...here's a pic of the ones I just made. I think they are very cute, and I sure like the idea of not having to buy them!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh, VERY nice. VERY nice indeed!

You could try brass or bronze by using the brazing rod from welding. Or wire (duh, i'm an idiot...they make wire...don't have to buy the bronze welding wire.)

anywho...Great  I love finding out something that you buy can be made at home. And i'm betting you're already trying different size heads, and shaping them


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> And i'm betting you're already trying different size heads, and shaping them


Do tell...how would I shape them? I'm intrigued!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't see the pic.... don't know why


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

PETSNEGGS said:


> I can't see the pic.... don't know why


I noticed that eariler today also. I'll see if I can re-submit it.

Edtied to add...I posted it on there again. Can you see it now?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

seems to work fine for me. still pretty


----------



## Laci (Feb 4, 2004)

Those are great. I've really been wanting to start experimenting with heating up the metals I use, soldering and so on. Can anyone point me to a tutorial that will tell me exactly what I need, and how to do it? 

Marcy in OR


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Laci said:


> Those are great. I've really been wanting to start experimenting with heating up the metals I use, soldering and so on. Can anyone point me to a tutorial that will tell me exactly what I need, and how to do it?
> 
> Marcy in OR


I'll wait a bit to answer this...perhaps CraftDiva has a link about it. I need to make more today, so maybe I'll just take pictures and make my own tutorial for you!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry to be stupid here (I tend to be I'm afraid LOL), but I can't get an idea of size looking a those. What size are they? Aer they sewing pins? Or if not, what would they be used for?

Thanks

hoggie


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

hoggie said:


> Sorry to be stupid here (I tend to be I'm afraid LOL), but I can't get an idea of size looking a those. What size are they? Aer they sewing pins? Or if not, what would they be used for?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> hoggie


They are about 1 3/4 inches long and they are used for making jewelry. You stick the pin through a bead, twist it around, and then attach it to a piece of jewelry you are making.

Here's a shameless pulg, but if you click on the site in my signature line and then click on the green/copper cluster necklace, you can see an up-close look of some of the very pins that are shown on this thread!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's a tut to make your own head pins, they're using "fine" silver here. It's easier (faster) to melt and because it's 99% silver you don't have to worry about firescale.........................................
http://www.stepbystepbeads.com/stepbystep/headpins.cfm

If you google making your own head pins, you get more sites.


.


----------

